# Negative slope, grading (pic)



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Your foundation should be higher, but that's not helping you any at this point.....You're still to high IMO. I would keep the topsoil few inches below the first row of bricks. They will soak up moisture and when they freeze, will get damaged.


----------



## 62caster (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks.. I should add that there is foundation block that runs up to the second row of visual brick in the picture above. This is OK according to http://www.gobrick.com/Portals/25/docs/Technical%20Notes/TN7.pdf


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

78Vette said:


> Your foundation should be higher, but that's not helping you any at this point.....You're still to high IMO. I would keep the topsoil few inches below the first row of bricks. They will soak up moisture and when they freeze, will get damaged.



With the winters you guy have that may be true for you.

Here it is quite normal to have a lot brick, over foundation, below grade. In fact is is a quite common HOA restriction that no non-brick surface be exposed.


----------



## 62caster (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks all. Every house on the street has brick under dirt, so
I am not worried about that. Just trying to figure out the best way to slope it away


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Colbyt said:


> With the winters you guy have that may be true for you.
> 
> Here it is quite normal to have a lot brick, over foundation, below grade. In fact is is a quite common HOA restriction that no non-brick surface be exposed.


Doesn't it freeze down there at all? If it does and the bricks are loaded with water, it'll pop the face of the bricks. Maybe it dont get cold enough or not long enough....:wink:
I don't know where the OP's at either...


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

78Vette said:


> Doesn't it freeze down there at all? If it does and the bricks are loaded with water, it'll pop the face of the bricks. Maybe it dont get cold enough or not long enough....:wink:
> ..



I've never dug them out to look it, don't plan to and really don't care. 

No, compared to what you guys have it don't freeze here. I tend to agree with the comedian who said, 'What! Only a $10 fee to exit this frozen tundra. You guys could charge a lot more and I would gladly pay'.


----------



## 62caster (Mar 16, 2015)

Doesn't freeze too much here in south Tennessee


----------

